# Has anyone got cad/pcb to work correctly?



## sk (Dec 29, 2015)

I installed cad/pcb on FreeBSD 10.2 from the ports collection using `make install`. When I try to create a printed circuit board: I add an SMD foot print for 0805 resistor, save to a  file, then open it again, the foot print is wrong.  (See image attached below. )

The two top foot prints (in the image) have been added before the document was saved. The foot print at the bottom was just added after the file was opened and is the correct representation.

Does anyone else have this problem? I would prefer to use pcb, because it is simple and straight forward.

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.
Stefanos


----------



## junovitch@ (Jan 1, 2016)

It looks like the version we have in ports is the most current one.  See if you can file a bug at http://pcb.geda-project.org/bugs.html to get the issue fixed.  If it's fixed without a new upstream release we can potentially apply the patch to the port until a new release comes out.


----------



## sk (Jan 8, 2016)

Hello,

    I got cad/pcb to work, but could not get it to work from ports. The version of cad/pcb used in ports has a problem where it makes a conversion error when saving a file. (It converts mils to mm, and the mm value is incorrect.)

    For completeness I will record what I did here , in case anyone runs into the same problem in the future and views this thread.

1) Download the latest version from the source repository using git. (i.e. `git clone git://git.geda-project.org/pcb.git pcb` ; commit ref: 85abc6ef9792d8da4879cbe975537373b3c2ac30)

2) Follow the build instructions in the pcb source code. This is the configuration command I issued:

`$ ./configure --disable-doc --disable-toporouter --disable-gl --disable-update-desktop-database --disable-update-mime-database`

3) Add any missing dependencies.

Not sure if there are any other issues in the version of pcb retrieved from the source repository, but the issue I reported was no longer present.

I did not have time to go through the source code and pin point the exact cause of the problem.

Stefanos


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jan 8, 2016)

Did you report this to the maintainer?


----------



## sk (Jan 8, 2016)

I did now. Thanks for reminding me. 

Stefanos


----------

